# Issues with Durolast?



## Juliaj (Feb 20, 2017)

I am considering using Durolast on a 15,000 sq. ft. commercial warehouse. I am getting mixed reviews on the product from doing a bit of research. It seems like it is the best PVC product out there with durability, quality and the warranty they offer. 

Why would I go with a different product? 

Does anyone have any bad experiences with them?


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Stay away from Durolast. It's rubbish


----------



## FlatRoofExpert (Jan 24, 2017)

*Duro-Last contractor*

I am a Duro-Last contractor for twenty years. I install Duro-Last with confidence because I've been back to roofs I installed fifteen years ago. Most of my clients never have a problem with the material or labor, which is what I love.

It seems HVAC contractors do pierce the roof with rough treatment, especially piercing the roof with the sharp corners of HVAC access doors.

I like the manufacturer's material and labor warranty, No dollar Limit. And, a little known fact, Duro-Last pays for consequential damage. If the roof leaks because of workmanship or material, Duro-Last reimburses the customer for damage to the building.

In my opinion, so far; it is the best roof in the world.

Happy to answer questions or complaints.

If I find a better roofing solution for low slope roofs - I will use it and I am looking.

peace


----------

